# Garden Swings



## MgMopar (Jul 31, 2004)

Raphe

I agree, The concrete on the ends of your existing poles will net be set in the ground as sturdy as fresh. Ideally the poles would be replaced and new concrete poured. If the concrete could be broken away from the posts without damaging the posts this would also work. The last possibility is to over dig your holes and pour fresh concrete around the original post concrete. I would think this would work fine although you will be using quite a bit more concrete the you would otherwise use. For a cleaner look I would sink the posts about 2 -3 " deeper so you could have fresh concrete across the whole top. Well, To bad the swing is not already up so you could sit on it and ponder the possibilities.


----------



## provideurself (Dec 22, 2007)

garden swings... if successfully installed... then swing never fails to set up a mood... "MOOD SWINGS" nah i'm talking about a healthy conversation and quality time. A setting that brings out a lot of conversation in you and the other party...


----------



## luckytiff02 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wonderful idea!!! Why use concrete?, you can use wood also, and put some wooden bird bath and other garden furniture to make your garden like a little forest. Its up to you to choose whats your concept on your project.


----------



## sfixx (Feb 15, 2007)

The weight of the concrete is the most important thing for the swings stability. I would suggest leaving the concrete attached and set the posts in over-sized holes and simply tamp compactable gravel around the old concrete to set it in place. Set the old concrete 3 inches below grade so that you can have 3 inches of topsoil and grass over the top for a seamless look. 

Please post a picture when you are done,

Steve


----------



## call811beforeyoudig (Apr 22, 2008)

It seems like no matter what you do it will require some digging. I wanted to remind you to call 811 before you dig so they can mark the utility lines in your yard. 

Utility lines are damaged on average about once a minute, and the primary cause is failing to call 811. 

You can check out our website, http://www.call811.com/ for more information. 

Good luck with your project!


----------

